# Monster or Pananax protection?



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Monster HTS 3600 that I've had for many years ( not the MKII one). It has clean power stage 3.
Today I bought a used Panamax 5300 PM and it's stage 4.
I'm looking at selling one of them.
Which one is the better one to stay with?
Below is some info on the Panamax. I couldn't find much info for the Monster.

M5300-PM | A/V Components | Products | Panamax.com

Improves Picture and Sound Quality

Level 4 Power Cleaning and Filtration eliminates common symptoms of contaminated power (including loss of detail, pops, hisses, hums and visual artifacts) and allows your A/V equipment to perform up to its full capability.

Monitors Incoming Line Voltage and Provides a Visual Indication of Power Level

Panamax’s patent pending AVM™ circuitry continuously monitors the incoming power as displayed on the digital voltmeter. In case of an undervoltage or an overvoltage, a flashing red lightning bolt will be displayed in the voltmeter, and power to the connected equipment is automatically turned off if either of these conditions is detected. When voltage returns to a safe level, power to the equipment is automatically reconnected.

Reduces Cross-Contamination Between Components

The M5300-PM is designed to provide noise isolation between 5 isolated outlet banks (including 1 bank with 2 high current outlets) so that any noise created by an A/V component cannot contaminate the power going to equipment plugged into another outlet bank.


Residential Systems Resi Award 2008

Winner — Best Power Management Product

Panamax's PM Family

Warranties

$5,000,000 LIFETIME LIMITED CONNECTED EQUIPMENT PROTECTION POLICY



3 YEAR PRODUCT WARRANTY

Panamax warrants to the purchaser of this Panamax audio/video component style power conditioner, for a period of three (3) years from the date of purchase, that the unit shall be free of any defects in design, material or workmanship, and Panamax will repair or replace any defective product up to three years from the purchase date.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If I remember right, Monster has a lifetime warranty as well, but I don't think they limit the product to 3 years. Both are great at what they do...I would lean towards the better warranty. When I bought my first strip (HT 1000?), the unit had a lifetime warranty. I've never had any hassels with the Monster warranty. I think they are over-priced, but for me, have given flawless customer support.

I'm a big fan of battery back up. Love watching/finishing movies when the power is out!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would sell the Monster since you don't need both, and support a better Company. :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I would sell the Monster since you don't need both, and support a better Company. :T


Panamax is better company? I thought Monster is the Polo in protectors.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I would sell the Monster since you don't need both, and support a better Company. :T


*1
APC all the way.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

asere said:


> Panamax is better company? I thought Monster is the Polo in protectors.


I normally don't like to say anything bad about a Company, but since you asked... Monster likes to sue any business for using the word "Monster"... In my book that makes them a bad Company.

As far as making good products... I had their Signature amp years ago, and it had a ground loop noise... I called them about the problem, and their only solution was to use a 3 prong to 2 prong adapter. I sold the amp, and moved on to an amp that didn't have that design flaw.

One other thing "Lifetime Warranty" at least in California is a max of 5 years.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have never had a problem with Monster as far as their products so I never had to deal with them to find out how good/bad the customer service is.
Also the Monster 3600 has stage 3 and the Panamax stage 4 cleaning.
Does an additional stage really matter?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I have a monster HTS 1700 and a Furman ELITE-20 PF i and i never had problems with both but if i had to chose between both i would take the Furman since it's ready for a 20amp outlets . Both carry the same warranty -3 years .


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I'd go Panamax over Monster everyday of the week.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You pay alot for the name Monster, I bet if you opened up both units the Panamax would be much better built.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you guys for the advise/thoughts! After much thought I decided to keep both. I figured since I paid around $500 for the Monster at the time why not keep it. After all I paid $90 for the Panamax and I would not get much in selling them.
I moved the Monster to the bedroom and placed the Panamax in the family room for a different look.
I do not notice any difference from one or the other in PQ nor audio but hey after all it's sole purpose is protection.
:boxer:


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

I've had a monster for years and never had any problems.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Had to post this. 
This dude works for Panamax and this demo is what got me selling this product.

http://youtu.be/XGyanDSZ8yo


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> Had to post this.
> This dude works for Panamax and this demo is what got me selling this product.
> 
> http://youtu.be/XGyanDSZ8yo


Great demo!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

How often does an extended overvoltage at 200V happen? 

Answer, almost never. 

While I think Panamax makes great products and I sold them for years, this is a case of selling a capability that people just don't need. It is not a problem that is likely to ever happen. If it did, you would see lots of damaged devices throughout your home.

In fact, most power supplies in consumer electronics would either shut down, blow a fuse, or regulate it down until they blew a fuse or other component. Most of the time the damage would be a blown fuse and not serious, compared to short term surges.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> How often does an extended overvoltage at 200V happen? Answer, almost never. While I think Panamax makes great products and I sold them for years, this is a case of selling a capability that people just don't need. It is not a problem that is likely to ever happen. If it did, you would see lots of damaged devices throughout your home. In fact, most power supplies in consumer electronics would either shut down, blow a fuse, or regulate it down until they blew a fuse or other component. Most of the time the damage would be a blown fuse and not serious, compared to short term surges.


The salesman in me wants to comeback with I don't need an airbag because I'm a good driver but it's still good to know its there then I'd going the voltage monitoring. The human in me agrees with what you're saying


----------

